# Autumn Photos!



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*We finally had a day of sunshine this past Saturday so my wife and I went and took some photos:

http://www.PictureTrail.com/gid5539549*


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Boy oh boy does south florida SUCK! WAAAAAA


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Sorry about the popups...it's a free site...sheesh...pop-up city... *


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice photos. Very nice.

You know you can post them here as attachements to your post, right? Though, now that I think about it, your images may be too large and there's also the fact I think users have a limit to the number of attachments they can post.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Too sweet! I second V's sentiments, but I live in Northwest Florida, as opposed to her South. It changes nothing. Living in Florida sucks, period.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*I'm going to keep an eye on the bandwidth, and if it seems to be using too much I'll switch the page a Picturetrail Album.*


----------

